# Tiger Shovelnose Catfish



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is a few pictures of my tsn that i have in my 90g tank...

he is about 5.5 inches TL


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another.....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

these arent the best quality, but i just wanted to share a few pics...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

see the bulge in his belly?? i just fed him some beefheart


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

awww he is just a baby, nice fishy


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

awesome fish! I wish i had room for one


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

lucky bastard..... 5.5" in a 90 !!

btw...nice tsn


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looks good


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

accr said:


> lucky bastard..... 5.5" in a 90 !!
> 
> btw...nice tsn


yea...he has plenty of room to swim around at night. im sure he loves it.









i really like him because of his eating habit (he basically eats anything). i also like the structure and coloration of his body.

when he gets bigger he is going to be awesome!

thanks for the compliments, guys


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what are your plans for this guy?


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Peacock said:


> what are your plans for this guy?


 i plan on keeping him in my 90g for quite awhile until he gets too big and then he will go into my 150g. hopefully my the time he outgrows that i will have a larger tank for him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

by chance it that a hybrid?..looks like it has some red tail cat in it...or maybe it just me...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

thePACK said:


> by chance it that a hybrid?..looks like it has some red tail cat in it...or maybe it just me...


 I would say he's a pure TSN, here what mine looked like a year ago.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

how big can it grow?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

3-4 feet easily.

my budy has a 2 year old 36-38 incher.. still growing strong to.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a nice tsn, great pickup


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks pretty cool


----------

